# Harbor Freight Workbench



## Chili (Jan 11, 2009)

A woodworking bench caught my eye in the harbor freight ad today, not a bad deal for 149.99. Is the workbench a glaring piece of crap or one of the few items harbor freight sells that will not fall apart in a year? 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93454


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Chili,

Buyer beware on that one. I looked at it or one similar to it at the local HF. The "solid" work top is no where near as thick as its edge. It's deceptive.

Bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The one I checked out looked like it'd be problematic in shorter order. Too light, weak legs, among other issues. 

Sam's Club has a bigger much more solid table for $50 more...the "Seville" is 72"L x 25"D x 1.75" solid maple on a steel leg set. ....doesn't have a vice or bench dog holes, but the basic bones are much better IMHO.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Why not build one for a fraction of the cost for a mass produced product that most of the time turn out to be junk? I mean building a workbench like that one is day one stuff.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

May I submit that if you are either now a woodworker, or plan to become one, you need to understand sturdiness and bracing. You should be able to inspect this piece and determine for yourself if it will be sufficient.

Lacking the ability to do that, I would suggest going ahead and buying it. Whether it turns out to be a good deal or junk, it will serve well as an object lesson you will likely never forget.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Allthumbs27 said:


> Why not build one for a fraction of the cost for a mass produced product that most of the time turn out to be junk? I mean building a workbench like that one is day one stuff.





Willie T said:


> May I submit that if you are either now a woodworker, or plan to become one, you need to understand sturdiness and bracing. You should be able to inspect this piece and determine for yourself if it will be sufficient.
> 
> Lacking the ability to do that, I would suggest going ahead and buying it. Whether it turns out to be a good deal or junk, it will serve well as an object lesson you will likely never forget.



Sums up my thoughts pretty well.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Get a 1 inch sheet of plywood........*

Let them rip it in half 4 4x4's 8-10 2x4's and lwt your mind resign it. I built one and made several mistakes. It's not the best looking thing but it's solid. consider it a learning experience.
The plywood will make the top and a shelf. It'll have 6 legs and it's 4x8. Does pretty good.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

While I back a lot of HF's stuff, this is not one of them.
It would be fine in the den for stamp collectors and
model builders. But it has no place in any heavy
wood working shop. 

Spend your money on some 4X4's, 2X4'a amd some
MFD and build a work bench meant for "working".

I built a 12'X2' wall hung bench for 1/8th of what
that cost.










Top is doubled 5/8ths osb with 1/4 masonite finished
with spar varnish. Precut studs for frame, cheapest
2X4's.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

You will need SketchUp to open it, but I have a file with eight different work bench designs.

It's WAY too big to post on the forum (5.87 MB), but you're welcome to it if you want it.

Just PM me with an e-mail address to send it to.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

This work bench is very strong, heavy and rigid. My first bench was built as a learning experience. The first leg joint was a lap joint between the legs, apron and stretcher was done with a hand saw and chisel. The secong leg was done with chisel alone, the third was done with a dado blade and the fourth was done with router. 
The workbench could be easily built by a novice in a day and a half. 

http://sawmillcreek.org/album.php?albumid=138


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

I bought a steel clad door at a salvage store for $20. It made a great top for an assembly table. Smooth and strong and easy to make level.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Willie T said:


> May I submit that if you are either now a woodworker, or plan to become one, you need to understand sturdiness and bracing. You should be able to inspect this piece and determine for yourself if it will be sufficient.
> 
> Lacking the ability to do that, I would suggest going ahead and buying it. Whether it turns out to be a good deal or junk, it will serve well as an object lesson you will likely never forget.


It is not that hard. Give it a shot. There are plans all over the internet for these type of woodworking benches. They go step by step


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Chili

Just a thought. I have been getting old steel office desks that people just want to get rid of. I mean the really old steel office desks. They are rock solid, and if you can get two of them the same, and shove them together, end to end, they make a great work bench.

Gerry


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*HF workbench on sale*

Save $40.00
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ct...medium=email&utm_campaign=4809B&r=6909_577860
For Your Information :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

hey, your're a woodworker right? Why not build one? There are plenty of plans available online.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Just wondering?*

Do you need a workbench to build a workbench?:blink: :laughing:
Gerrys idea of the desks is good and there are some old school desks that are pretty stout. I use legal file cabinets on either end of a solid core door 1 3/4" thick myself. Very stout and roller storage for tools. Used file cabinets were $75.00 per. Also about the right height for most things. 
The are some beautiful workbenches with mortise and tenon joints, end vises and all but these evolve out of serious woodworking requirements, rather than just a surface to work on. 
Weight is a big factor as you don't want it moving around on you and leg to top joinery is critical for stability,so either buy one that's stout or make one and enjoy the process. :yes: bill


----------



## NKYDarrell (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm a woodworking newbie and didn't have a lot of money to spend so I found this bench plan. I topped it with MDF. I adjusted the height to make it work as an outfeed table for my tablesaw. I am thinking of adding some 2x4s underneath the top as support for a vise. 

http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/workshop/bench/below20.html


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I built this one from scratch.(Check My Photos) Base is just 2x4's lap joint. Top is solid core door with 3/4 ply bottom and MDF top. I sunk some T-track and sealed top with Danish Oil.
Still need to sink some bench dogs onto vises and make a vise onto leg, so I can work the edge of a plank. Cost effective solution and quite funtional for my little shop.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Workbench?*

That is entirely to pretty to be a real workbench. No scratches, where is the Wilton vice? Now I really feel insecure.





BHOFM said:


> While I back a lot of *HF's*​ stuff, this is not one of them.
> It would be fine in the den for stamp collectors and
> model builders. But it has no place in any heavy
> wood working shop.
> ...


----------



## shopsmithtom (Nov 3, 2009)

I've seen the HF bench up close & it's too light duty for my taste. I agree that if you spent the same money on materials, you could build a much better bench. It looks much beefier in the pic than it is in person and the drawers are kind of gimpy. That said, it's not a bad hobbyist's bench.


----------



## ABQ-Ray (Aug 25, 2010)

*HF Bench*

A good starters bench. If you get it on sale at $159 and use one of the 20% coupons found in most motor mags, it comes in at around $128 plus tax. Is it a heavy duty woodworkers bench? No. Is it good for rebuilding a V8? No, but it is great for light stuff, hobbies, picture framing, electronics etc. Two other thoughts, it can be screwed to a wall very easily for added rigidity and if you use the right hand end as a template you can set the vice on the left if needed.


----------

